# KENNELED PUPPY AND now she has DISCHARGE from her eyes - whitish/yellow



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It could just be plain old conjunctivitis which is very contagious, so it's easy to catch in a kennel situation. Fortunately, it's usually easy to cure. Get her to the vet quickly, though, since corneal ulcers can present like conjunctivitis and can even be caused by it if it's untreated.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree. See the vet soon. This is not normal to have that kind of stuff all the time. Good luck with you little one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree, see your Vet. The one and only time I ever boarded Sam he came away with fleas and a cold. He'd received the proper boarding vac's too. He still caught something.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree... I'd take her to the vet and have them look. But, in the meantime, I'd also get some polysporin drops and try that. It might take the symptoms down a bit. Good luck! BJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get her to the vet just to be on the same side. Good luck!!!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

bluetou said:


> HELP!! I am not sure what to do. I picked Maggie up at the kennel on Sunday. She was there for 10 long days while we vacationed in Florida. Hardest thing I had to do was kennel her....
> 
> Anyway, picked her up (she is nine months old)...and I NOTICED she had a light greeny white discharge buildup in the corner of her right eye.....THE lady who worked there QUICKLY piped up and said...oh that is just a "SLEEP in her eye"....she seemed to have a quick answer!!
> 
> ...


Marley had this when I got him back from the vet a few weeks ago. I took him to the vet and found out his cornea had been scratched from playing with the other dogs at the kennels and it had then got infected. He had to have eye drops twice daily for 20 days, which was tough!


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like conjunctivitis to me! Deacon had that a few weeks ago after going to his doggie daycare. Cleared right up with some eyedrops we got from the vet. Though getting the eyedrops in was tons of fun!


----------



## bluetou (Oct 13, 2008)

You are all so amazing and so prompt with your replies, thanks so much for all the info you provided it is very helpful. So what I have decided to do is get some polysporin drops and use them for a few days, and then on Saturday I have a vet appointment booked to take her in if this problem does not clear up with the drops.

Does this sound ok to do...or am I waiting too long to take her to the vet. You see Friday is good friday so all the vets are closed....

Thanks everyone for your help.

Blue mom to Maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought would be conjunctivitis, too. Boy is it an annoying thing to deal with. Itchy, itchy, itchy. At least my eyes were when I got it.


----------

